# Impossibile collegarsi durante l'installazione[RISOLTO]

## p3e2

Questo problema gi`a lo avevo avuto nella mia prima installazione di Gentoo. Infatti se cercate un po' addietro troverete un topic a riguardo. Ho pensato fosse necessario aprire uno nuovo thread perche ho acquisito molta piu esperienza e non ho ritenuto giusto riesumare una discussione molto vecchia.

Ho scaricato e masterizzato il cd minimale per l'installazione di Gentoo su x86. Al boot avvio Gentoo e subito incorro in un problema: non riesce ad impostare la tastiera italiana. Tuttavia procedo tranquillamente, basta andare per tentativi...    :Neutral: 

Durante il boot mi riconosce praticamente tutte le periferiche e non incorro in nessun errore di alcun genere. Memore della vecchia installazione mi sono stampato l'handbook, che e sempre comodo, e vicino alla tastiera penna e blocknotes. Siccome i moduli del kernel sono ok, passo subito alla configurazione della rete e della connessione. 

Specifiche hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> Scheda madre: Asus A7V8X-MX 
> 
> LAN: VIA VT6103 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Phy
> 
> Scheda di rete: Via Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
> ...

 

Ricordavo che avevo gi`a avuto problemi, cos`i mi sono procurato da Windows le mie specifiche tramite il comando ipconfig /all nel prompt dei comandi:

```
#ipconfig /all

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN):

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : S`i

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : S`i

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 192.168.1.1

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : venerd`i 11 agosto 2006 19.24.20

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : sabato 12 agosto 2006 19.24.20

Scheda PPP Alice ADSL:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mio IP

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : Mio gateway

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 85.37.17.11

                                            85.38.28.69

        NetBIOS su TCPIP. . . . . . : Disabilitato
```

Salvo e stampo. Passo a Gentoo lancio ifconfig:

```
#ifconfig

eth1

          Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0C:6E:CD:E6:C0

          inet addr:192.168.1.9 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2600 (2,5 kb) TX bytes:2504 (2,4 kb)

          Interrupt:11Base address:0xe000

lo

          Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0,0 b) TX bytes:0 (0,0 b)
```

Come vedete la scheda di rete e perfettamente riconosciuta. Provo a pingare il mio DNS server e poi yahoo:

```
#ping 192.168.1.1

---192.168.1.1 ping statistics---

36 packets transmitted, 36 received, 0% packets loss, time 35488ms

rtt min /avg/max/mdev=0.620/0.897/9.071/1.382ms

#ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

ping:unknown host www.yahoo.com
```

Non mi pinga yahoo e nessun altro sito e anche links2 non trova l'host. OK, proseguiamo con adsl-setup:

```
>>>User: aliceadsl

>>>Eth (default eth1):

>>>Deman value (default no):

>>>DNS: 192.168.1.1

>>>Password: aliceadsl

>>>Firewall: 0
```

Lancio adsl-start:

```
#adsl-start

............... Connected!
```

Sembra ok ma pingando e utilizzando links2 non c'e nulla da fare. Allora controllo lo stato della connessione con adsl-status:

```
#adsl-status

adsl status:links up and running on interface pppO

pppO

          Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol 

          inet addr:Mio IP P-t-P::192.168.100.1 Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1200 (1,1 kb) TX bytes:30 (30,0 b)
```

Dovrebbe essere ok...???  Stoppo la connessione con adsl-stop:

```
#adsl-stop
```

Non mi do pervinto e continuo con la configurazione manuale con i dati che ho:

```
#ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.9 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.255

#route add default gw 192.168.1.1

Network is unreachable

#links2 or ping + host

Nost not found
```

Dove sbaglio??? Per piacere datemi una mano altrimenti non riusciro mai ad installarlo.

Grazie anticipatamente a chiunque risponda   :Wink: Last edited by p3e2 on Mon Aug 14, 2006 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

In /etc/resolv.conf c'è la riga relativa al tuo resolver 85.37.17.11?

----------

## p3e2

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> In /etc/resolv.conf c'è la riga relativa al tuo resolver 85.37.17.11?

 

Mi sembra che avessi controllato ed era ok, ma adesso riprovo!!!

Ma esattamente mi sapreste indicare che parametri devo inserire nel mio caso nell'installazione manuale???

Grazie

EDIT:

Ho controllato!!! Si connette ma dice che l'host è inesistente...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Idee???

----------

## p3e2

Ho provato anche con altri DNS ma niente!!!   :Sad: 

Mi sa che gentoo sia un po'...  :Neutral: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

al posto di impostare come server dns 192.168.1.1 imposta direttamente il server dns cui devi fare la query ad es 151.1.1.1 o 151.1.2.1 o quelli che utilizzi direttamente tu.

un'altra cosa se utilizzi un modem e non un router imposta la mtu a 1452 al posto che a 1500.

----------

## p3e2

Ho provato inserendo i primi due DNS manulamente ma non cambia nulla!!! Successivamente ho fatto lo stesso con quelli suggeriti dalla telecom ma non cambia nulla!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come cambio il MTU???

Grazie ciao

----------

## shogun_panda

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.9 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.255
> 
> ...

 

Spero che sia stato solo un tuo errore di copia ma....se imposti la netmask a 255.255.255.255, non credo ti si connetterà mai...

Se ci fai caso questa era della connessione alice, ma a te non serve. Nel tuo caso la netmask è 255.255.255.0.

Inoltre, giusto un appunto: con la tua configurazione puoi omettere il broadcast (viene impostato come il tuo di default) e la netmask la puoi mettere compatta.

In sintesi:

```

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.9/24

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

oppure, usando iproute2:

```

ip addr add 192.168.1.9/24 dev eth1

ip route add via 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io sono abituato che quando uso rp-pppoe per connettermi non imposto ip o gateway alla scheda di rete su cui è connesso.

al boot non faccio partire /etc/init.d/net.eth0 e non configuro /etc/conf.d/net.

i passi da seguire sono solo

```
adsl-setup && adsl-start
```

EDIT: Preso da /etc/conf.d/net.example

```
# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#cd /etc/init.d

#ln -s net.lo net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

#config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

#link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"                 # Most PPP links will use a serial port

#link_ppp0="eth0"                       # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"                  # PPPoA and ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"    # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#                        radattr, radrealms and winbind 

#plugins_ppp0=(

#       "pppoe" # Required plugin for PPPoE

#       "pppoa" # Required plugin for PPPoA

#       "capi"  # Required plugin for ISDN

#)

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

#username_ppp0='user'

#password_ppp0='password'

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

#pppd_ppp0=(

#       "maxfail 0"     # WARNING: It's not recommended you use change this

#                       # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#       "updetach"      # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#                       # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#                       # for the first time.

#                       # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

#       "debug"         # Enables syslog debugging

#       "noauth"        # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#       "defaultroute"  # Make this PPP interface the default route

#       "usepeerdns"    # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#       "demand"                # Enable dial on demand

#       "idle 30"               # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#       "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113" # Phony IP addresses

#       "ipcp-accept-remote"    # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#       "ipcp-accept-local"     # Accept the peers idea of local address

#       "holdoff 3"     # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#       "lcp-echo-interval 15"  # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#       "lcp-echo-failure 3"    # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#                               # echo-requests

#       

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#       noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

#       "lock"                          # Lock serial port

#       "115200"                        # Set the serial port baud rate

#       "modem crtscts"                 # Enable hardware flow control

#       "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"       # Local and remote IP addresses

#)

#

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0=( "12345689" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

#chat_ppp0=(

#       'ABORT' 'BUSY'

#       'ABORT' 'ERROR'

#       'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

#       'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

#       'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '' 'ATZ'

#       'OK' 'AT' # Put your modem initialization string here

#       'OK' 'ATDT\T'

#       'TIMEOUT' '60'

#       'CONNECT' ''

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '~--' ''

#)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to write a depend function for the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_ppp0() {

#       need net.nas0

#}

# NOTE: depend functions only work in /etc/conf.d/net

# and not in profile configs such as /etc/conf.d/net.foo

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ADSL

# For ADSL support, emerge net-dialup/rp-pppoe

# WARNING: This ADSL module is being deprecated in favour of the PPP module

# above.

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

#config_eth0=( "adsl" )

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

#adsl_user_eth0="my-adsl-username"

```

----------

## p3e2

Niente da fare!!! Ci vuole una laurea per far partire la connessione...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare!!! Ci vuole una laurea per far partire la connessione...  

 

Una cosa non mi é chiara... il tuo modem é un router?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Il fatto è questo: se il tuo modem è di tipo semplice, hai bisogno solo dei comandi che ti ho postato sopra

se il tuo modem è un router a tutti gli effetti o un simil router, come il modem "alice gate", che scarica la sua conf da internet e ha il nat, allora devi assegnare un ip a eth0 e basta. il router dopo si dovrebbe connettere da solo.

----------

## p3e2

Come ho scritto nel primo post credo sia un modem!!! Ma non so dirvi quale modello sia in quanto non ho nessuna informazione...   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Alice ADSL EB1070 USB/ETH

Sul sito di Alice dopo un'ora di ricerca...   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> Come ho scritto nel primo post credo sia un modem!!!

 

Si é un modem... prova a seguire le istruzioni di ^Stefano^ passo per passo

...in realtà l'eb1070 sembrerebbe essere un router castrato (ma queste istruzioni sono da seguire a tuo rischio e pericolo).

----------

## ^Stefano^

bisogna che tu prendi informazioni tramite il 187 (  :Laughing:  ) per saperci dire se funziona come un modem normale o se ha bisogno di n indirizzo 192.168.x.x o 10.x.x.x.

io prendo per buona l'ipotesi del router castrato che funziona come un modem. la stessa cosa degli ericsson ethernet che davano anni fa. 

tu fa partire una nuova installazione di gentoo e segui questi passi:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#rp-pppoe

```
Alternativa: Usare RP-PPPoE
```

Dopo quei semplici due comandi dovresti avere la rete configurata. Se non vanno è perchè hai un router a singola porta, di quelli non configurabili. in questo caso devi sapere l'ip del router e assegnare ad eth0 un ip uguale ma con l'ultimo numero superiore. successivamente dovrebbe connettersi da solo. 

Ma su windows, sto modem, come lo connetti? Hai un'icona della connessione e devi fare doppio click tutte le volte?

----------

## p3e2

Lo connetto con il magico dischetto di Alice che configura tutto da solo...   :Mad: 

So di per certo perchè l'ho letto sulla guida che ho trovato che l'indirizzo ip è 192.168.1.2!!!

Anche se adesso è 192.168.1.9!!! Inoltre è necessario che funzioni la connessione LAN e credo che sia dhcp poi a configurare l'ip visto che deve essere dinamico!!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> Lo connetto con il magico dischetto di Alice che configura tutto da solo...  
> 
> So di per certo perchè l'ho letto sulla guida che ho trovato che l'indirizzo ip è 192.168.1.2!!!
> 
> Anche se adesso è 192.168.1.9!!! Inoltre è necessario che funzioni la connessione LAN e credo che sia dhcp poi a configurare l'ip visto che deve essere dinamico!!!
> ...

 

io le avrei postate più tardi queste informazioni....

allora, inteso che il router abbia indirizzo proprio, fai partire l'installazione di gentoo, appena sei al prompt provi a pingare google, se non ce la fai usi lo script net-setup che ti porra alcune domande. non so di preciso quali, ma se vuoi un consiglio, visto che il router fa dhcp, tu imposta tutto su dhcp. se non puoi inserisci questi dati:

ammesso che il router abbia indirizzo 192.168.1.1

eth0 192.168.1.9

netmask 255.255.255.0

broadcast 192.168.1.255

dns in automatico, oppure informati al 187 quali sono i tuoi e mettici anche quelli, se te li chiede. 

finito questo dovrebbe andare.

EDIT: detto questo, entra in un qualsiasi negozio di informatica e prenditi per 30euro scarsi un dlink dsl300t. è un modem ethernet decisamente migliore del tuo e decisamente più semplice da conigurare!

EDIT2: ho letto ancora il tuo primo post: 192.168.1.9 è l'indirizzo della scheda di rete, il router ha 192.168.1.1. ho modificato i passi scritti sopra secondo queste due righe.

----------

## p3e2

Stefano sei un grande!!! Grazie 1000!!! Ti parlo da gentoo tramite links2... Adesso posso terminare la installazione!!! Quasi quasi lavoro sempre da qui se non fosse per le immagini... ehehehhhe

Una sola cosa non mi e' chiara: ho un router?

Ciao

----------

## ^Stefano^

il tuo apparecchio ha il funzionamento base del router, ma è modificato in modo che funzioni similmente ad un modem. Ad ogni modo seguendo il link che ti è stato postato sopra da randomaze puoi riportarlo ad un router vero. Io ho provato con il mio ericsson ma non ho trovato nulla di buono. Un interfaccia di configurazione vecchia e scombussolata. segui il mio consiglio, comprati un modem o se hai più pc un router. Avrai molte meno grane. Ah, adesso che hai risolto modifica il titolo del tuo primo post inserendo [risolto]

----------

